# Horizontal Fly rod holder for a SUV



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Something like this maybe?   :-?

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0053153122954a.shtml


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Brett,

I was looking at this before I posted on MS. There are a few reviews from guys with Explorers and seems to work eventhough I don't have the hangers in the rear. Anyone here that has this item or simular installed in an Explorer please chime in.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I am looking for something similar for my next vehicle. Check this one out

http://www.orsracksdirect.com/inno-fishing-rod-racks.html


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Found a pic of the interior of an explorer.
6 pieces of fir 1x2 and you could put together
a set of overhead carriers pretty easy.

Red indicates a crossbeam from clothes hook to clothes hook.
Yellow indicates crossbeam and supports to the window ledge.
Blue indicates the two stringers to stabilize the yellow crossbeam.
Maybe an hours work...

                                      :-?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.rodmounts.com/rodloft-pro.html

I have been using this for fly/spinning rods, it has been great.

I no longer need it as I carry my rods in the skiff now. Shoot me a PM if any of you guys want to buy it.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Simply, a pair of $10-$13 extendable automobile clothes rods from Target or other will work very, very well. They have a rubber like cover with holes in it that help the rods stay in place. Got the idea three years ago and applied it to my 2005 Chevrolet Equinox LT. You can figure out a way to attach them without any fasteners, I did. No need to space them far apart either. When putting the rods in from the rear I simply drop one side of the rear clothes rod to get the reels in front of the bar and then put it back up in place. I know you can figure it out if I did.


----------

